# all go go go



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

oooooo  my drugs came yesterday  soooo excited and yet really scary looking at all the drungs there are and the needles ooo those dreaded things lol xxxxx

got my hubands tesa/tesa booked for the 24th may soooo nervious xxx

scince iv af everything seems to be goin in a snap of a time  x

did anybody else cry when they saw all the drugs for the first time ? 

everything crossed that this year will be our year and the year for you receptiant to xxxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

well it wasn't so much 'all the drugs' as the invoice...


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

awww  bet that was a skocker too the drug cost xxxx


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Exciting times hon!

Dread to think how much all those drugs cost...

How lucky are we to be part of such an amazing programme?...

Without egg share I would never of been able to get the chance to become a mummy!

I also feel very special being able to give someone else to have the same chance....

Spk on FS hon x x x x


----------

